# Masonic Royalty, MWPHGM< Honorable Samuel King



## acjohnson53 (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## acjohnson53 (Mar 23, 2019)

Big Fellow to the right is myself....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 24, 2019)

Wow! Quite a large fellow you are Brother.


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 24, 2019)

Educate me on the Masonic royalty?


----------



## acjohnson53 (Mar 26, 2019)

Our MWGM Samuel King to my right, and members of his Staff...


----------



## BroEFogle (Apr 12, 2019)

acjohnson53 said:


> View attachment 6504



Deep!


----------



## PM. Lewis (Oct 27, 2019)

Bro:. Johnson what’s up? This PM Lewis from Good Hope 29! Fraternal greetings. In Dallas now. 


Maurice D. Lewis
Past Master 
Good Hope #29 F & AM
MWPHGLCA 
Oakland, CA


----------



## acjohnson53 (Aug 24, 2020)

PM. Lewis said:


> Bro:. Johnson what’s up? This PM Lewis from Good Hope 29! Fraternal greetings. In Dallas now.
> 
> 
> Maurice D. Lewis
> ...



Greeting P.M. Lewis, hope everything is well during this pandemic....Just hoping and praying they lift this drama so I can get back to doing what I most enjoy “Masonry”..


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 17, 2021)

PM. Lewis said:


> Bro:. Johnson what’s up? This PM Lewis from Good Hope 29! Fraternal greetings. In Dallas now.
> 
> 
> Maurice D. Lewis
> ...



PM Lewis this Bro Johnson, Philomathean Lodge #2, Sacramento, wanted to give a heads up, our Senior Warden just moved to the Dallas/Fort Worth area Bro Jamaica Adisa. I will pass your information to him with your consent…


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

